

Ask PG: Do you invest in any startups outside of YC? - wunna

Do you invest, advise or other ways involved with any co.s that choose not to participate in YC or have matured beyond a YC stage? Some startups need  more your sage advice, than any investment.
======
pg
YC itself is more about advice than investment.

But in answer to your question, no, except for one startup from Imagine K12.

~~~
wunna
Is there any other option for my (slightly) grown-up startup with a ton of
traction to come pitch you?

p.s I did read the YC FAQ etc. But hoping that might be just the "official
line" :-)

~~~
ig1
If I was in your situation and my startup closely aligned with pg's interests
what I'd do is find a mutual contact who pg trusts and will give you a rave
introduction.

For that matter the same applies to any other investor.

------
shloime
I love that pg actually browses hn and responds to questions like this.

